# Anyone want do some business?



## sinosourcing (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone want do some business in US? I am from China, i have a sourcing company , then I need a US partner who help me do the marketing , i.e, help me find potencial clients and promote our service in US.


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

What type of business is it? What does it pay? Do you have more details?

I'm in America, and I might consider working with you.


----------



## sinosourcing (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, it is good . I need one partner who can attend shows , contact client by internet ,etc, then I am in China base to provide suppliers or other service . 

PLease contact me, then we discuss more . thank you !


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I have just got on to a great new website for professionals and companies alike. Look up www.linekedin.com and go from there. I have linked up with an old boss after 7 years and we are talking business already. Take a look and you can link in to me if you like LinkedIn: Donna Parsons

Remember you heard it here first!

Good luck!

Donna


----------



## sinosourcing (Aug 10, 2007)

*hi*

I just can't access the site you mentioned now , maybe Chinese Government ban it , they ban lots oversea site here ...

pls check our site 3w(dot)sinosourcing(dot)com(dot)cn .


----------



## awayinamerica (Aug 1, 2007)

How much does the job pay? How is the person paid? Does it cost anything upfront?


----------



## sinosourcing (Aug 10, 2007)

*Sales Rep*

We need a partner instead of employee now . We want find one partner who can do some marketing work and find some clients for us , then we share the profits to you , it is not only a salary , it is a big moeny if we works well . what you need to do is look for someone who want buy from China , or even talk to some shop ower , tell them it is cheap to buy from China ,etc.

Anyway , just find clients for both of us , we can provide products from China !


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

*Try this.....*

website www.irs.com.sg and contact G. Enderby maybe he can help you. They are in Singapore. Gary is a personal friend so mention that Donna put you on to him. Try it, you never know.....



Online iPhone Screensaver - be the first to win! 

myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr


----------

